# Or4x1d's gallery



## Or4x1d (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are some of my photos. Most of spiders is from my collection.

SPIDERS ALPHABET

*A*

_Avicularia diversipes_ (ex. pet trade - fasciculata)
- one of my juveniles







_Avicularia geroldi_
- L7 - young female







- a bit bigger







_Avicularia minatrix_
- one of my females
















_Avicularia sp. Rio Madre_
- adult female






- and her terrarium






Avicularia versicolor
- L4 -







- Red form ?! 











*B*

_Brachypelma boehmei_
- my female






*C*

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_
- L7/8






- she likes to hide













- male for my female 







- they play together 






_Cyclocosmia latusicosta_ (not ricketti - but bought as ricketti) - trapdoor


- female - after molt











- pre molt







_Cyclosternum fasciatum_
- young female







*I
*

_Iridopelma hirsutum_
- this was my friends young male







*L*

_Lasiodora klugi_
- my pretty female












*P*

_Phormictopus cancerides_ (violet)
- my friends young female







_Poecilotheria metallica_
- my pretty young female







_Poecilotheria regalis_
- my female







_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_







_Psalmopoeus irminia_
- my black beauty - female







- and her sexy legs xD







- boys loves her 







_Psalmopoeus pulcher_
- my friends adult female







*S*

_Stasimopus robetsi_ - black - Tanzania - trapdoor
















*T*

_Tapinauchenius gigas_
- my friends female - she's gone... RIP







*X*

_Xenesthis immanis_
- my young female







You can find more of my photos here -> http://or4x1d.deviantart.com/gallery/ 

Thanks for watch 

Kuba


----------



## moose35 (Nov 14, 2010)

awesome photos  :clap:

look foward to seeing more

moose


----------



## erguayabero (Nov 14, 2010)

which substrate are you using for your beautiful GBB??


----------



## Or4x1d (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm using a coco substrate for my spiders.
In GBB terrarium also, but there was a sand on the substrate. 

Now sand is mixed with substrate.


----------



## Motorkar (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazing shots !!! And so beatiful specimens as well!!!:worship::clap:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Nov 15, 2010)

Wonderful images and perfect specimens! I love your taste in diversity!


----------



## LovePets (Nov 15, 2010)

Awesome species,awesome pictures!:drool::clap:
Keep it up!


----------



## Or4x1d (Nov 16, 2010)

New photos 

Brachypelma emilia
- female

















Grammostola pulchra
- young male






Pamphobeteus nigricolor












Thrixopelma ockerti
- female


----------



## crawltech (Nov 16, 2010)

very cool shots!...and nice sp....some of my favs in that group!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding pics!  

The Cyclocosmia looks soooo...... alien. P irminia legshots always look great! :}


----------



## Or4x1d (Nov 17, 2010)

New photos 


Thrixopelma ockerti
- female






















Poecilotheria subfusca

































Avicularia sp. Amapa







Avicularia ulrichea
- premolt






Cyriocosmus leetzi


----------



## VinceG (Nov 17, 2010)

Really nice pictures and nice collection too! Those shots are incredible! :clap:


----------



## fatich (Nov 17, 2010)

Really nice picture thread.
Thank you for sharing with us.By the way how does your Thrixopelma ockerti behave? is she skittish ?


----------



## BCscorp (Nov 17, 2010)

nice spiders and really awesome photos!


----------



## Or4x1d (Nov 17, 2010)

fatich said:


> Really nice picture thread.
> Thank you for sharing with us.By the way how does your Thrixopelma ockerti behave? is she skittish ?


Yes, she is skittish and nervous  and she shot tons of hairs


----------



## fatich (Nov 18, 2010)

Or4x1d said:


> Yes, she is skittish and nervous  and she shot tons of hairs


Yeap same as mine,bomber girl


----------



## JimsWebFriends (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wicked Pics*

Wicked Pics your style of picture taking is all over the board. I look forward to seeing more


----------



## Or4x1d (Nov 22, 2010)

Today only one photo 
Of my Haplopelma albostriatum.


----------

